# Where to get Castrol 10W-60 ?



## Dennis33 (Nov 4, 2003)

Where is the best place to get the Castrol TWS 10W-60 synthetic oil, which is required for the S54 engines, cheaper than at the BMW dealer?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Your dealer.

BMW is the only importer in the country.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Or at Turner Motor Sport.


----------



## e46supra (Jan 13, 2003)

That is a WHOLE lot better than paying $12.00.

Does the S54 burn oil?

The S62 definately does.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?goto=lastpost&t=87526


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm curious about using this oil in an S14 (E30 M3). I wonder what the results would be verus Redline 15w50? :dunno:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

the PO swore by it my E30 M3, I have decided to continue using it :dunno:


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

*10w-60*



Dennis33 said:


> Where is the best place to get the Castrol TWS 10W-60 synthetic oil, which is required for the S54 engines, cheaper than at the BMW dealer?


Many dealers will sell it for $8.95 per liter, at least with club card (mine does).


----------

